#ubuntu-java 2006-04-27
<jrthug44> wat sup
<Satellite> Hello everyone. Have a rather simple question dealing with fakeroot and installing j2ee. Getting the no plugin found error which seems to be pretty common. Does make-jpkg require the jre to run?
<pip> hello
<pip> everyone
<pip> Can anyone give me some web sites about how to use Eclipse on linux?
<ealden> Satellite, i don't think so.  I actually get that error too when I compile jdk1.5-06
<Satellite>     Im fairly new to it but the eclipse documenation seems pretty complete
<ealden> pip, have you tried searching http://wiki.ubuntu.com for it?
<Satellite> Yeah, i think Im just missing something simple I got the jsdk to intall fine
<Satellite> but that was 1.4
<ealden> Satellite, I've been out lately so I haven't figured it out yet :-).  Let me try now
<pip> Satellite, I use ubuntu and have installed Eclipse ,but I dont know how to config it and how to use it ,can you tell me some books on to my questins ?
<Satellite> yeah was just wondering if someone had ran across it before
<Satellite> pip, Im no expert I just used the ant build file to create the project that im working on now dont really know much about eclipse
<ealden> hey zakame
<Satellite> new to eclipse
<ealden> pip, i think there is an intro from Eclipse itself
<zakame> hello all! :D
<zakame> hi ealden
<zakame> what's up here?
<pip> Satellite, Thank you all the same
<pip> ealden, Ok! thanks
<ealden> pip, http://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/ there's a link to a slide on the rightmost side of the page
<ealden> Satellite, wow it seems that make-jpkg is expecting a certain filename format
<ealden> Satellite, i downloaded the jdk as foo.bin and failed to compile.  renaming it to jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin did the trick
<Satellite> maybe ill try renaming j2ee file
<Satellite> Although its already formatted with the .bin extension
<ealden> Satellite, oh is that the complete thing?
<Satellite> actually I didnt get the complete package just the sdk
<Satellite> All i actually need is the servlet.jar out of it
<Satellite> for jsp 2.0 
<ealden> Satellite, i think making it executable and then `./filename.bin` will extract it?
<Satellite> Ill try that 
<Satellite>       sweet  that seems to be working had to install libstdc++2.10
<Satellite>  thanks ealden
<ealden> excellent
<pombreda> pip: to get you going on eclipse there are some tutorials in the eclipse help itself....
<pombreda> pip: and http://www.eclipse.org/ecesis/ has some nice tutorials too
<pombred1> pip: book wise, there are a flurry of them, but a good start is the EclipseFAQ now online at http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/The_Official_Eclipse_FAQs
<pombred1> pip: good luck. you can also try #eclipse for eclipse help
<OleA_> I'm just about to start learning Java, what kind of tools do I need? I'm running kubuntu
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-28
<sophie^> ealden, cool 
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-29
<monsterb> !install java
<monsterb> !install
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-30
<Nafai> Hey all
<Nafai> Shouldn't there be a libglib-jni package?
<Nafai> Also, it would be nice if there were packages for the source jars for the libgnome-java, libgtk-java, etc so we could get the javadoc
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-24
<vil> doko_, ping
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-25
<doko_> vil: pong
<lac1> anybody alive ?
<julian220> Anyone here?
<sanzky> hi, does anyone when wil the sun developement suite will be available in universe?
<vil> hi doko
<vil> wanted to ask, when can we expect new gcj with generics in gutsy.
<doko> vil: it's already there
<vil> oops, I must have missed that
<vil> cool
<vil> doko, if I read your mail, I did not need to ask
<vil> that's what I call coincidence :)
* dharrigan is away: Ah, the turquoise sea shimmers in translucent colours, reflecting the fortunes of the starchild
<aruiz> hello there
<aruiz> :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-26
* dharrigan is away: I see a distant horizon, with melon trees growing in a zig-zag fashion.
<mmoreno80> Hola.
<mmoreno80> Hello?
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-27
<hellblade> hya peeps. do you know how i can change my user name(@auth) in eclipse? it currently uses my linux username but i want to replace it with my full name
<LV-426> why can't i cast from TreeMap <K,B> to TreeMap <K,A> if B extends A ? 
<hellblade> LV-426: try #java
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-28
<vil> doko_, hi
<vil> I am playing with java-gcj-compat-dev in gutsy and it seems to be missing tools.jar
<vil> is that ok?
<man-di> vil: btw: java-gcj-compat-dev in unstable has the same problem
<man-di> java-gcj-compat-dev from experimental seems to fix this
<vil> ok
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<Pandimus> anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-21
<jamesstansell> does icedtea-gcjwebplugin have any kind of control panel or console?
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-22
<egonw> moin all, any one here who was some ideas how I can debug Eclipse crashes with various JVMs, both Sun .deb and .bin from java.sun.com
<egonw> the Eclipse3.2 .deb works, but both 3.3 and 3.4 from eclipse.org crash
<egonw> I get a lengthy hserror_ thingy...
<egonw> but no idea where to start looking, let alone file a reasonable bug report...
<egonw> I do find a lot of reports...
<egonw> and some suggested work arounds...
<egonw> like 'export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1' which did not help...
 * egonw is now trying the 'use Java1.5' solution...
<egonw> which seems to work
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-24
<mohbana> hey guys
<mohbana> anyone here?
<tmarble> doko: nice work!
<doko> tmarble: thanks!
<tmarble> doko: is aph upset?
<doko> tmarble: he is a bit grumpy, don't think upset.
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-25
<mohbana> what is 'OpenJDK Java runtime (headless)'?
<mohbana> hello?
<munckfish> mohbana: I believe it'll be the JDK less stuff which is only used for the GUI
<munckfish> but you're better to look at the description in the synaptic for exact definition
<munckfish> I guess it's intended for servers where there is no UI, and therefore no reason to force install of X related packages
<jamesstansell> the -headless package? yes, that's exactly it - no X11 needed, but still able to process image classes, etc.
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-26
<mohbana> hey guys anyone use eclipse?
<xhaker> mohbana: hi
<mohbana> xhaker: hey ... how comes Eclipse isn't working on hardy
<mohbana> is there some issue with the jre/jdk ... i am using jdk 6u3
<xhaker> it isn't working?
<mohbana> what's strange is the same step up on gusty was working fine
<mohbana> well it crashes, when trying to build the workspace
<xhaker> hmm, you are probably not using the correct jre
<mohbana> it worked fine with gusty
<xhaker> did you edit /etc/eclipse/java_home ?
<mohbana> it's not from the repo
<xhaker> mohbana: what?
<xhaker> the jre was installed from elsewhere?
<xhaker> mohbana: either way... install openjdk6 from the repositories
<xhaker> then do this echo 'JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk' > ~/.eclipse/eclipserc
<mohbana> no the jre was installed from the repo
<mohbana> ok i'll be back ... will you be on in say 1 hour?
<mohbana> i am using windows because obvisouly eclipse isn't working in ubuntu
<xhaker> it is working.. just installed from scratch now
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-27
<mohbana_> ping xhaker
<mohbana_> anyone?
<mohbana_> hello i've got the message i was talking about
<mohbana_> hi guys, what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/d28b2fc00
<mohbana_> xhaker: just for reference sake <ijuma> mohbana: it's a bug in the sun JDK
<mohbana_> * allisterb has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<mohbana_> * allisterb (n=allister@cuscon48006.tstt.net.tt) has joined #eclipse
<mohbana_> <ijuma> mohbana: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6614100
<mohbana_> it's basically a bug ... so just incase some else has the same problem
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-20
<hello> Can anyone help me validate comboboxes and radiobuttons
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-21
<dbFEEBEE> lo
<dbFEEBEE> any1 here familiar with jdo?
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-23
<ttx> persia: feeling like doing a java team meeting ?
<persia> Yeah!
<ttx> not drunken enough, I see.
<persia> It's only 23:00 here :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-25
<Guest63458> hello i need help.. what is the name of a package who have jee5 in ubuntu?
<Guest63458> sun-java-6?
<Guest63458> or sun-java-5?
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-26
<deostroll> !connecting to OpenOffice Base Programmatically
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deostroll> Is it possible to connect to OpenOffice base files (*.odb) just like how we can connect to microsoft access files programmatically...?
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-27
<drubin> Hi is any one awake/alive
<drubin> ;-p
<Jozo> no
<drubin> ;-p
<drubin> Is the new version openjdk supposed to work with GUI apps on lucid?
<nthykier> drubin: Yes, (assuming if you have the non-headless package)
<drubin> I know this is more about packaging then support.. but when standard apt-get install netbeans starts blank white screen
<drubin> nthykier: double checks that
<nthykier> Also, you may have another java than openjdk installed (e.g. gcj) providing your alternatives (/usr/bin/java)
<drubin> pretty sure I don't have another version of java
<drubin> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1)
<nthykier> Sounds about right
<drubin> I have both headless and normal installed ;/
<nthykier> The headless is a subset of the "normal" one
<nthykier> so that makes sense
<drubin> nthykier: Ok so that isn't the issue then.
<drubin> I guess this serves me right for thinking I should take a development version to a conference. ;-p and only do testing the day before
<drubin> For any one that cares it seemed to be the fact that netbeans wouldn't run using the DM xmonad, seems to work with gnome
<facefaceface> Setting up libsvn-javahl (1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1) ...
<facefaceface> so I'm guessing I want subclipse 1.2.x
<facefaceface> question is... do I need to tell Java (when used for Eclipse) where to find the library
<facefaceface> ?
<facefaceface> hello
<nthykier> hey again
<facefaceface> should I restart eclipse after loading this lib?
<facefaceface> (I'm in the wrong channel again aren't I)
<nthykier> erh, hard to tell now that you went back to eclipse... :P anyhow...
<nthykier> We have had some reporting problems with javahl and success with svnkit
<nthykier> though I am not sure if they installed svnkit via Ubuntu's repository or via eclipse itself... I am guessing the latter
<facefaceface> lemmy see...
<facefaceface> its another plugin right?
<nthykier> yes
<facefaceface> not in my repo
<facefaceface> does it need javahl?
<nthykier> regardless, when installing new stuff for eclipse you need to restart eclipse to make it work
<facefaceface> ty
<nthykier> no - it should not need javahl
<nthykier> in fact that is probably why it works
<nthykier> you probably have to add another update site for it
<facefaceface> OK, I'll look...
<facefaceface> btw, is this error expected:
<nthykier> errors are in generally not expected; :P
<facefaceface> Network connection problems encountered during search.
<facefaceface>   Unable to access "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2".
<facefaceface>     Unable to access site: "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2" [Server returned HTTP response code: "403 Forbidden" for URL: http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2.]
<facefaceface>     Unable to access site: "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2" [Server returned HTTP response code: "403 Forbidden" for URL: http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2.]
<facefaceface> oops
<facefaceface> sorry Network connection problems encountered during search.
<facefaceface>   Unable to access "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2".
<facefaceface>     Unable to access site: "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2" [Server returned HTTP response code: "403 Forbidden" for URL: http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2.]
<facefaceface>     Unable to access site: "http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2" [Server returned HTTP response code: "403 Forbidden" for URL: http://update.eclipse.org/updates/3.2.]
<facefaceface> DOH
<facefaceface> I was trying to type 'sorry about that'
<nthykier> you want to remove that site if you are using eclipse 3.5
<facefaceface> ended up pasting again!
<facefaceface> this version of ubuntu comes with 3.2.2
<facefaceface> Build id: M20070212-1330 (Ubuntu version: 3.2.2-5ubuntu2)
<nthykier> Holy... then you are on 8.10 or older?
<facefaceface> forgot how to find out on ubuntu...
<facefaceface> system -> about -> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<facefaceface> well... its stable ;-)
<nthykier> That eclipse is probably 3 years old... maybe 4
<nthykier> I am not sure they still provide plugins for it; but you are looking for the SVNKit connector for eclipse 3.2
<facefaceface> I'm going to see if I can get svnclipse to work... just because I'm a total beginner
<facefaceface> somhow I want to see my path of enquiry through :-)
<nthykier> There are or were two svn plugins for eclipse... subversive and subeclipse (as I recall)
<nthykier> I do not know which one I used; but with that you had to install a connector after installing it
<facefaceface> oh... are plugins different from connectors?
<nthykier> erh, as I understand it, they are a plugin
<nthykier> they are used by the sub$something plugin to complete the SVN requests
<facefaceface> IC
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-02
<tizefbelem> hi
<tizefbelem> there are some body ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-25
<DavidReza> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a Stream and function in JAVA that allows me to replace some parts of a file. For example: having "option1 value1" in a text file, replace only `value1' for another value (value2, value3, whatever). Any help? What should I look for? I'm using java
<DavidReza> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a Stream and function in JAVA that allows me to replace some parts of a file. For example: having "option1 value1" in a text file, replace only `value1' for another value (value2, value3, whatever). Any help? What should I look for? I'm using java
<Frontier1> hi
<Frontier1> I'm writing an ant script which uses plugin.jar to compile applet code. I am not developing an Ubuntu package. I'm asking here to find out a about a better solution than using java.home which apparently doesn't work on Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-26
<jamespage> doko: around to talk UDS-O/Java related stuff?
<doko> jamespage: sure
<doko> maven3?
<jamespage> well that's one of the things on my list :-)
<jamespage> so I did think about raising a general housekeeping spec; but decided not to as I don't think thats really relevant for discussion at UDS this time
<jamespage> however maven2/3 and where it currently sits in the Ubuntu archive probably is.
<jamespage> I've started to see a bit of a trend for libraries that had been transferred to ant based builds now shifting back to maven based build
<jamespage> the maven-deb-helper package is now pretty good and I think its actually easier to package maven based projects than ant ones now :-)
<jamespage> Maven3 looks like it is still a little way off in Debian; i.e. discussion and some ITP's but not much progress yet (as far a I can make out)
<doko> my other topics for java would be the java arm status (Xerces RAngby and Robert Lougher are at UDS), and openjdk-7
<jamespage> sounds good; OpenJDK 7 is due to lang mid year?
<jamespage> should bring some good features (aside from the fact that they dropped Jigsaw :-()
<jamespage> doko: so my other topic was around JOnAS and OpenJDK compatibility
<jamespage> doko: not sure whether you have had a change to sign-up with ow2 so we can actually see what the issues are?
<jamespage> (my paperwork is in the post somewhere~)
<doko> ow2?
<doko> right, but I'm not yet sure about a default change to openjdk-7
<doko> I assume that would need a rebuild
<doko> test
<jamespage> ow2: http://www.ow2.org/
<jamespage> agree on probably not switching default openjdk for 11.10 - might make sense in 12.04 once upstream project have had a chance to catchup
<jamespage> doko: the other consideration is that Java is not source backwards compatible; although binaries should continue to work
<jamespage> this just does not play nicely from a supportability perspective
<doko> right, so we should find out what ftbfs
<jamespage> well that would be a good start :-)
<doko> otoh, even openjdk zero/shark currently is broken
<jamespage> doko: so are you intending to run sessions for the two topics you suggested?
<doko> arm, yes, 7? maybe that could be part of a general java planning session
<jamespage> doko: OK - I'll raise a general Java spec for housekeeping, maven and openjdk 7 as they look like the fit together nicely
<doko> ok, shouldn't take more time
<jamespage> ack
<jamespage> so with regards to the JOnAS session; OK if I subscribe you to it as essential as I think a good part of the conversation is going to be about JDK compatibility
<doko> sure
<doko> but I can't promise to have information for compatibility until uds
<jamespage> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-01
<Acid190> Anyone for support?
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/zntiBqn1
<Acid190> So, have been on this problem for a while now and no one can shed light.
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/ECSedhtc
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-24
<os_admin> hi
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-26
<Guest16751> good afternoon (at least for me). i'm trying to solve an "Unsupported major.minor version 51.0"
<Luix> here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/948006/
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-28
<Guest92749> i have problem in dealiing with arrays
<Guest92749> when give the value of array
<Guest92749> one value of the array then the programme is excuting without any errors
<Guest92749> but if give any other value
<Guest92749> it gives the follwoing error
<Guest92749> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 3
<arielsanflo> saludos buena noche
<arielsanflo> hello
<shayana> Hi
<shayana> I'm having issues with eclipse, can anyone help me ?
<shayana> I really don't want to use OpenJdk, so I've installed Orcale's jdk, now eclipse can not run because it doesn't find some libraries, it says libswt.so could not be loaded in the log file
#ubuntu-java 2013-04-22
<mac_> hey everyone?
#ubuntu-java 2018-04-28
<zhou> hello
